# Pinterest



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Does anybody know if there is a Pinterest app for the Fire?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't even know what it is, Patricia   Have you searched the Amazon App store?

Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm not seeing one!  I'd LOVE that! So much better than my tiny iPhone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What is it?

Betsy


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

A virtual pinboard.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pinterest/id429047995?mt=8

Mike


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Betsy, I've just recently joined Pinterest so I can't tell you much about it.  But when you "pin" things you have to have something on your browser bar to do it and I just wondered if there was something like that for the Fire.  But after searching, it looks like there's only an app for the i-thingys, not for Android.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhhh....interesting.  I'd recommend contacting the developer to let them know you'd like an Android app...

Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

It's a way to collect mostly images around the web.  Think of it as a large cork board that you pin interesting things to that you want to remember. Its very social. So people follow each other to see what everyone is pinning.

I pin photography inspiration, paper craft inspiration, cool hair styles, neat food and recipe ideas, quotes, books I want to read, stuff I want to buy, home decorating ideas etc....


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

My daughter has Wedding Ideas pinned, and she's found lots of great ideas from looking at other peoples' wedding stuff. I think it would be great as a place to organize all the cool stuff from Facebook and all over the web that I like but then lose track of and can never find it again - motivational and inspirational stuff, things I want to buy someday, and just nice pictures. You have to go to the website and "request an invite." Then you get an email that says you're on a waiting list and they'll be sure to send you an invite soon. I requested an invite a few days ago and my daughter tells me I need to be patient, but the delay seems kind of unnecessary to me...  She says it took about a week when she joined.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

If anyone wants to check it out send me your email and I'll get you an invite. Then you wont have to wait.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Does the fire have a bookmark bar type of thing? I have a java shortcut i created and put in my bar on my iPad to pin things. It's called "pin it" (I have one for my recipe app too!). It's not unlike the one I used to use for downloading ePub library books from overdrive into Bluefire.

I couldn't figure out why there wasn't an iPad app, because i wasn't going to use my phone, and the laptop gathers a lot of dust these days! LOL!!

So maybe there is something out there for the standard browser, or one of the alternat ones!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I never heard of it, sounds interesting, but this invite thing is a total turn off. I mean, why would one need an invite to sign onto a site  . What is there to hide?. Just strange.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> Does the fire have a bookmark bar type of thing? I have a java shortcut i created and put in my bar on my iPad to pin things. It's called "pin it" (I have one for my recipe app too!). It's not unlike the one I used to use for downloading ePub library books from overdrive into Bluefire.
> 
> I couldn't figure out why there wasn't an iPad app, because i wasn't going to use my phone, and the laptop gathers a lot of dust these days! LOL!!
> 
> So maybe there is something out there for the standard browser, or one of the alternat ones!!


The native browser has bookmarks...and it works pretty well as a "bookmark" bar for me.

While on the web page you want to bookmark, tap the icon on the right on the bottom toolbar. A page with your bookmarks will appear. There are a bunch of pre-assigned ones that come with it. Your current page will be in the upper left hadn corner with a giant "+" on it. Tap that to add the page. You will get a popup to llow you to edit the title of the bookmark. The new bookmark will be inserted in the view in alphabetical order. To delete a bookmark, press and hold on any bookmark to get a popup menu. Delete is the last option. (In landscape mode, you will have to scroll down.)

In the upper right hand corner, you can choose whether to see them as pages or as a list.

You can also put any webpage on your "favorites" shelf. I've done that with KindleBoards. Do that from the Carousel. The last web page you've visited will be on the Carousel. Press and hold to add it to Favorites.

Betsy


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

There isn't. Here is a bit of an explanation as to why they don't have an android app yet. They say "lack of bandwidth". http://blog.pinterest.com/post/10144144538/pinterest-mobile

So, we can view Pinterest via the web on the Fire and re-pin things we see on the board there, but there isn't a "pin it" button/app that allows us to pin things to Pinterest that we find on the web. Hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> Does the fire have a bookmark bar type of thing? I have a java shortcut i created and put in my bar on my iPad to pin things. It's called "pin it" (I have one for my recipe app too!). It's not unlike the one I used to use for downloading ePub library books from overdrive into Bluefire.
> 
> I couldn't figure out why there wasn't an iPad app, because i wasn't going to use my phone, and the laptop gathers a lot of dust these days! LOL!!
> 
> So maybe there is something out there for the standard browser, or one of the alternat ones!!


Sorry, I didn't read your question quite right.  It's possible to do that kind of thing--Read It Later for example has an app that gives me the option to send a web page or almost anything else to Read It Later. I get to it by tapping on the menu in the bottom of the browser and tapping on "Share Page." If Pinterest has an android app, I would expect it to get added there.

Betsy


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

OK, that answers my question, there isn't a "Pin It" that we can use on the Fire.  Wish there was.  Maybe they'll develop one soon, I hope.

I agree, the Invite aspect of it is a little weird.  Why don't they just have it where you can join on the main page?  It's not a secret society or anything!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry, I didn't read your question quite right.  It's possible to do that kind of thing--Read It Later for example has an app that gives me the option to send a web page or almost anything else to Read It Later. I get to it by tapping on the menu in the bottom of the browser and tapping on "Share Page." If Pinterest has an android app, I would expect it to get added there.
> 
> Betsy


Bummer it doesn't support the "bookmarklet" thingy (I got me some learning on it's name! ).

Here is the instructions for the iPad incase anyone was glazing over during my stellar (not) description of it and wants to know what to look for. 
http://iosbookmarklets.com/tutorials/pinterest-bookmarklet-ipad/

I had never used the feature before and figured it was some widely used piece of browser smartness I'd been ignoring for a long time.

Of course, i haven't pinned anything in awhile because it was sucking the time.....  maybe i should today since I'm avoiding the dishes because it is cold in the kitchen?!


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds a bit like a technology that didnt need inventing to me! but i've never used it/seen it so i cant pass a proper judgement on it. But from what you guys are saying - it seems this sort of functionality already exists in numerous desguises.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Cyanide5000 said:


> Sounds a bit like a technology that didnt need inventing to me! but i've never used it/seen it so i cant pass a proper judgement on it. But from what you guys are saying - it seems this sort of functionality already exists in numerous desguises.


Yes and no.

The key is you have other peoples pins to see, and discover more stuff that way! Like someone might pin a kids playroom, but I see a cool IKEA use, so I pin it to my IKEA board, and the single people who wouldn't be looking at kid playrooms now discover it!

Hmmmm, I've gotta pin some later! Lol!!


----------



## JosieGirl71 (Sep 15, 2009)

There is a Pinterest app for android but it isn't available on Amazon.  I have it on my phone but just go to the website on my Fire.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I think the whole invite thing is akin to Google.  You had to have an invite to get a gmail account.  You had to have an invite to get on google plus.  It's just hype to create a bit of interest and mystery.  

I'm loving it!  I follow some of my favorite creative types and I get to see what catches their eye.  A lot of times it catches my eye too.  I've found inspiration for my photography and my art.  It lifts my mood to catch an idea and then start to plan for it.  Lots of fun stuff.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

FYI - I requested an invite on Sat., got a follow-up email shortly thereafter, and got the actual invitation this morning (Tuesday). So it is not a very long wait. And I think if a current menber does the inviting, it might be even faster. Once I chose a user name and chose some of my areas of interest, it set me up with several current members to follow and told me who of my facebook friends were members. I can change who I am following quite easily.

This is from the Help section - 
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 
What is Pinterest?
Pinterest is a Virtual Pinboard.
Pinterest lets you organize and share all the beautiful things you find on the web. People use pinboards to plan their weddings, decorate their homes, and organize their favorite recipes.

Best of all, you can browse pinboards created by other people. Browsing pinboards is a fun way to discover new things and get inspiration from people who share your interests. To get started, request an invite.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

If anyone wants an invite, PM me with your email address and I would be glad to send you one.

Edited to add: I have not pinned anything yet so my pinterest site is rather boring to say the least! But there are lots of neat things to look at on the site. You can re-pin anything you see and it gives credit to the member who had it originally. And of course you can pin things from other sites, as well as take photos with your phone and pin the photos and locations...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Tam, mine's boring too, I really haven't had time to put anything interesting on there.  I do have to admit some of the recipes I've seen on there look yummy.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's (I presume) the android app that can be sideloaded on the Fire for those who don't mind such things, from 1mobile:

http://www.1mobile.com/pinterest-324688.html

No clue how well it does or doesn't work, just pointing it out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's also this one on 1mobile that has a later date (1-05-12 vs 12-30-11)

http://www.1mobile.com/pinterest-for-android-329182.html

Betsy


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

How am I suppose to read 75 books this year now that I have been introduced to this website.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Very very very careful time management...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I finally accepted the invite my daughter had sent me a couple of months ago - DH asked me what this "Pinterest" thing is.  I told him it appears to be a bulletin board for bookmarks...or a time-sucking black hole...or both....

Haven't gotten too far yet, but I did realize the first 4 things I pinned were recipes - which might explain why my clothes are all uncomfortably tight.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

This site couldn't have been brought to my attention at a better time. Dh and I decided last nite to call the bank and  take advantage of the low rates and redo my kitchen and downstairs windows. I have been pinning away today. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Haven't gotten too far yet, but I did realize the first 4 things I pinned were recipes - which might explain why my clothes are all uncomfortably tight.


I could resemble this remark.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

JosieGirl71 said:


> There is a Pinterest app for android but it isn't available on Amazon. I have it on my phone but just go to the website on my Fire.


Can you please post a link to this app? I just searched the Android market (not Amazon's) and I can't seem to find this. Pretty please?

DOH! I just read further down page one.  I just got so excited that there is an app available!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I downloaded the app, but it still doesn't allow you to pin items while on your Fire.  That's what I would like to be able to do.  Or maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> The key is you have other peoples pins to see, and discover more stuff that way! Like someone might pin a kids playroom, but I see a cool IKEA use, so I pin it to my IKEA board, and the single people who wouldn't be looking at kid playrooms now discover it!
> 
> Hmmmm, I've gotta pin some later! Lol!!


That's the black hole part of it - one person's "pin" leads to another - I found a blog yesterday that I spent a LONG while on, just looking at the blogger's home pics (she's a decorator and had a tour of her home) plus she's a "trash-to-treasure" type person who finds stuff to fix up and has how-I-did-it posts on a lot of her projects - and I love doing that stuff. Then there were her links to OTHER people's blogs....

Time sucking black hole, I tell ya!


----------

